# Datei vom Client auf Server hochladen



## lyrics (22. Aug 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe ein Applet am laufen, mit dem ich eine lokale Datei vom Client auf den Server hochladen möchte. Weiter soll diese Datei auch wieder Runtergeladen werden können. 

Habt ihr da schon mal vor dem Problem gestanden??? Hat jemand evtl einen Lösungsansatz??

Gruß

Lyrics


----------



## Campino (22. Aug 2005)

Naja: 
Eigentlich müsste man einen ByteStream öffnen über den man die Datei auf den Server läd (da muss eine Java-Applikation sie annehmen) und diese muss sie dann speichern. Allerdings kannst du aus Applets nicht auf Dateien auf der lokalen Festplatte zugreifen, du musst es also signieren. Ansonsten nimm doch php, da geht das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Sky (22. Aug 2005)

Geht es in deiner Anwendung nur um das Hoch- und Runterladen von Dateien, oder steckt da noch mehr dahinter...? Falls ja was?


----------



## lyrics (23. Aug 2005)

In dem Projekt geht es darum eine Verzeichnisstrucktur darzustellen, in der Dateien abgelegt werden sollen. Für den Zugriff in die Strucktur sollen Berechtigungen gesetzt werden.

PHP möchte ich nicht nehmen, da ich für das Projekt Applet nutzen muss. 

Gibt es keine Möglickeit ohne eine Installation auf dem Server (Java Tool welches den ByteStream annimt)


----------



## Campino (23. Aug 2005)

lyrics hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PHP möchte ich nicht nehmen, da ich für das Projekt Applet nutzen muss.


Vielleicht. Du musst versuchen ob du vom Applet aus auf dem Server neue Dateien anlegen kannst, ich weiß aber nicht ob das geht. Ansonsten musst du versuchen ob du die Datei von einem Applet aus über eine HttpConnection an ein serverseitiges Php-Script senden kannst...


----------

